# natural layout gizmo



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i like to tinker and one thing that tried was a little gizmo that helps in laying out a natural slingshot. I stamped out a set of these at work to cover several sizes of slingshot fork widths.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

so simple but effective,i really like that gizmo as u put it


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a great Gizmo. I usually mess up marking the cuts


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic that really is brilliant i allways struggle linning my forks up


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you guys like it, i works great for me.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

hope you dont mind,i just made two out of thick plastic

marcus sr


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery marcus


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that is a great idea and a great tool!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i agree totally tubeman,if id a seen this for sale in the vendor section id a bought one,lol made yours yet mate? i made 2.one at 50mm and one at 65mm


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Project for tomorrow marcus


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

good call that man,and thanks Gopher for a wicked posting


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

Very handy little 'Gizmo'







Gonna have to make one of these, saving alot of time and alot of forks!
Thanks!

Scooby


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

glad you guys are copying it!

Enjoy using the "Gopher Gizmo"


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

glad you guys are copying it!

Enjoy using the "Gopher Gizmo"









top fella Gopher.
cheers again


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

great idea..


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great idea! I will be making one of these. Thanks Gopher


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Will make one to use as well. Great idea, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Gopher, you said you stamped them out at work. If you are a metal worker or what, you should give some thought to making an adjustable one that would do any fork width. Something with a sliding part perhaps. Just a thought mate.

Edited to add : We have dgui's PFS and now Gophers Gizmo. I love this Forum


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

not a metal worker, just an engineer who likes to tinker and access to a machine shop







. It is so easy to have a few common sizes that i don't think an adjustable one is a good use of my time...but you never know


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

No worries


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

another innovation in slingshot design and build. any chance you can put a bit of an edge on one side so that way it can be "punched" to make a mark? or would that just mess up the wood?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Members
108 posts

LocationMEXIFORNIA

Posted Today, 12:04 AM
another innovation in slingshot design and build. any chance you can put a bit of an edge on one side so that way it can be "punched" to make a mark? or would that just mess up the wood?

awesome idea!!!


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

Good idea for angled cuts, Gopher. I used to use a compass for perpendicular cuts, find then center, then mark.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

very creative, i love making little helpful things like this


----------

